# Atlanta-Area Material Sources?



## bdaleray (Jan 6, 2009)

I recently moved to the Atlanta area (Chamblee), bought a house, and will be building a built-in bench in a dining room. Nothing terribly fancy, and using paint-grade materials, but I'd like to know if there are any good sources for materials other than the big boxes.

I'll be using mostly 1/2" plywood and 1x poplar. Is there good lumberyard to deal with that anyone can recommend?


----------



## bdaleray (Jan 6, 2009)

Here's what I'm planning to build:

















http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s131/bdaleray/Projects/BenchV2_Side.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]








http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s131/bdaleray/Projects/BenchV2_Behind.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]








http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s131/bdaleray/Projects/BenchV2_BackSupport.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]








http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s131/bdaleray/Projects/BenchV2_Structure.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]








http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s131/bdaleray/Projects/BenchV2_Structure2.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Welcome to Atlanta!

I've lived here all of my life and have been doing woodworking as a hobby for many years and have some great out-of-the-way sources. My favorite is Suwanee Lumber Co. They are in Suwanee, GA just north of Atlanta. They have two operations, a retail store oriented to cabnetmaking with lots of very nice cabinet grade plywood and hardwood lumber at reasonable prices. They also have a very large millwork plant behind the retail store that uses a LOT of hardwood. When they come across a length of hardwood with a defect they don't use it and put it in an outdoor shed near the retail store. You can pick through all of these "rejects" (which look pretty good to me) and find some beautiful lumber CHEAP! I have a friend who lives near there and he has put away a stock of some of the most beautiful tiger maple I've seen at $2.00 per board foot.

If you want, e-mail me at [email protected] and we can chat about the other places.

Planeman


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

+1 for Suwanee. I miss 'em. Used to live in Alpharetta, and could get some really nice stuff there (Suwanee).
Bill


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

I found Suwanee Lumber a about 5 years ago. They have a good selection at good prices. Atlanta hardwoods over in Smyrna has a very good selection but the prices are higher to a lot higher.

http://www.suwaneelumber.com/


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Welcome to Atlanta! Another +1 on Suwanee. I go to them for most of my domestic hardwood needs, but I also like PeachState in Kennesaw, which has a much larger selection.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Peach Ste Lumber

Woodcraft Supply

Rockler

Highland Woodworking

And a few others.

Welcome to Georgia

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Go to the Atlanta Craigslist and you will find wood for sale from a number of local sawyers. Support your local sawyers (because I am one!!!). You can find some great wood at a good price from local sawyers with portable sawmills.


----------



## bdaleray (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, what a great welcome and list of possible sources - thanks! I'll take a bit and check them out.


----------

